# Never ceases to amaze me



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Now the government are using the troops. They are saying the troops will not get paid if they can't come to an agreement. Now it's all about leverage and pulling at Americas heart strings.. I can't believe how shitty this country has turned over the years!!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lets cut off the welfare for those that contribute nothing but crime to our society and give the troops a raise.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah - I really wonder what the long-term effect of shutting down the government would be on the troops. From the guys I know in military, most of them are already none too fond of the Bamster and his sycophants. If the government shuts down and they miss a few paychecks, are they going to focus their anger on Obama and Reid for not negotiating with the House Republicans or are they just going to become jaded against the whole of the American system?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Why are you people swinging after the bell that was rung 5-6 years ago?

People you really need to forget about this pointless whining about Obamacare. I am SURE no one here has actually read the 10,000+ pages of the bill or actually knows what is in it. The whole thing is like a football game where you switch goalposts every quarter. You fight for your team, they fight for the other team, and whatever the facts & issues may be is totally irrelevant, you just post regurgitated talking points. Press this button to email congress!

If someone blew a whistle, you would be arguing the exact opposite of whatever position the talking points are now with EQUAL ENTHUSIASM.

There is not enough people on this blog to be worth your pointless efforts.

I NOW RETURN YOU TO YOUR REGULARLY SCHEDULED BALONEY.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Lets cut off the welfare for those that contribute nothing but crime to our society and give the troops a raise.


Excellent idea.

But he won't.. That's his constituents.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I can tell you it takes about one week for lower ranking enlisted to start talking in public about "This BS needs to stop, or they need to hand me a plane ticket home.". At two weeks NCO's are talking about it in public. At three weeks you have officers making demands from their superiors. Enlisted people living off base were borrowing money from people on base so they could pay their rent and bills. We had a guy in our shop not showing up for work because he couldn't afford the gas (ended up loosing a strip over it). It'll get _REAL_ interesting after three weeks if history repeats!


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> Yeah - I really wonder what the long-term effect of shutting down the government would be on the troops. From the guys I know in military, most of them are already none too fond of the Bamster and his sycophants. If the government shuts down and they miss a few paychecks, are they going to focus their anger on Obama and Reid for not negotiating with the House Republicans or are they just going to become jaded against the whole of the American system?


From the people I've talked to here, mix of Army, Navy, and Air Force, Republicans are getting the blame.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I actually think that might be the best thing, bring our boys and girls home. Let the sandboxes and rockboxes rot... I'll take pissing them off by not paying them for a few weeks to bring them home and stop letting them die needlessly anytime. (although backpay would be necessary sooner rather than later.)


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Now the government are using the troops. They are saying the troops will not get paid if they can't come to an agreement. Now it's all about leverage and pulling at Americas heart strings.. I can't believe how shitty this country has turned over the years!!


Yep, Cruz does not give a damn about the mother and her four children stuck in Germany while her husband is deployed. Not only will she not have the the funds from her husband's pay; all the stores on base will be closed. The children will not have the hour long bus ride to the school that will be closed as will all the on post recreation sites.

In spite of the mother telling the children their dad is getting what he needs to come home the oldest silently doubts her.

Does any one think think this Republican that has never voted for a Democrat will vote for Cruz and his followers ever?

If I feel this way how do you think those that vote only half the time for Republicans feel.

Cruz lays with his head to the right; Obama lays with his head to the left. All the while sucking on the other's straw.


----------



## Doommaker (Sep 12, 2013)

If you really support the troops, you'd be wanting them to come home. Maybe cutting off their pay is the best thing for them. They come home and then get reimbursed after shit settles down. Troops stop dying for oil, and the economy strangling wars end. Sounds good to me. But I know that will never happen. There's too much oil and money to be made! Why stop a profitable war?


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Doommaker said:


> If you really support the troops, you'd be wanting them to come home. Maybe cutting off their pay is the best thing for them. They come home and then get reimbursed after shit settles down. Troops stop dying for oil, and the economy strangling wars end. Sounds good to me. But I know that will never happen. There's too much oil and money to be made! Why stop a profitable war?


What makes you think that the shut down will result in the troops coming home? I'm deployed, and we're going to keep going, albeit with less support, funding, and no pay.


----------



## Doommaker (Sep 12, 2013)

Alpha-17 said:


> What makes you think that the shut down will result in the troops coming home? I'm deployed, and we're going to keep going, albeit with less support, funding, and no pay.


Like I said, I know that will never happen. It's nice to dream though, right? The messed up part is that they (the rich and powerful politicians) will only cut funding to things that people need. They will still keep all of their money and all of their benefits, but the common man will be screwed over yet again. People won't be able to see that though, they will come crying to the government to come back so things can return to "normal". People want their welfare and their special handouts more than they want freedom and liberty. If you think I'm crazy, just wait and see. You'll never see the rich take a loss if there are cuts to be made.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I will tell you what really gets me. Is that the politicians want us to get bummercare but they are excluding themselves.. What a crock of shit!!


----------



## Doommaker (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah just like every other law. Exemptions for them, no excuses for anyone else.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Doommaker said:


> If you really support the troops, you'd be wanting them to come home. Maybe cutting off their pay is the best thing for them. They come home and then get reimbursed after shit settles down. Troops stop dying for oil, and the economy strangling wars end. Sounds good to me. But I know that will never happen. There's too much oil and money to be made! Why stop a profitable war?


In case you haven't noticed we do not need their energy. I'll stack my knowledge about the world, war strategies and and the military anytime.

The idea of a government shutdown and punishing the families of the men protecting you from terrorist is beyond ignorant.


----------



## Doommaker (Sep 12, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> In case you haven't noticed we do not need their energy. I'll stack my knowledge about the world, war strategies and and the military anytime.
> 
> The idea of a government shutdown and punishing the families of the men protecting you from terrorist is beyond ignorant.


If that philosophy was correct, why is it failing so miserably then? Maybe instead of doing the same thing over and over, we should try something else?

Also, the idea that the military or government is protecting us from terrorists is laughable. They create more terrorists than they kill. Why? Because they are killing women and children every single day.

Put yourself in the shoes of the "terrorists" for a minute. What would happen if Chinese troops landed in your neighborhood and called you a terrorist when you took up arms against them? Would you bow down to them and invite them in for dinner? I think not! That's exactly what the US is doing to other countries.

Don't even think about calling me anti-American either. The founding fathers fought against a tyranny far smaller than the government that we have here today. They rebelled against taxes that were nothing compared to what we have now. If you are on the side of tyrants, you are the anti-American one. What this country has become is nothing like what the founders imagined.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Doommaker said:


> Because they are killing women and children every single day.


Oh, jeez. Most of that post is accurate-ish, and in principal I could agree with it. This line however..... oh, boy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> .. I can't believe how shitty this country has turned over the years!!


The last FIVE years.
Obama promised he was going to "fundamentally change" America.
The low information voters, the white-guilt voters, and the black voters thought he was simply talking about replacing Bush.
There were those of us who DID understand exactly what he meant. 
In 1969 I went to the other side of the world to fight communisim in the name of the American people. And now the American people have elected a communist to the Presidency. Not once, but twice.
I just don't care anymore. 
I still love my country, but 53% of the American people can go straight to hell.
And as far as our Dear Leader, I would not walk across the street to urinate on him if he was on fire.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I will tell you what really gets me. Is that the politicians want us to get bummercare but they are excluding themselves.. What a crock of shit!!


Actually, a Republican Senator, Grassley, added an amendment to the original Obamacare bill mandating that ALL government employees must enroll in Obamacare. 
It was Obama himself that exempted congress members and their staffs from the law. Obama HIMSELF.

Obama promised we would see the most transparent administration in history. Instead we are seeing the most corrupt.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, a Republican Senator, Grassley, added an amendment to the original Obamacare bill mandating that ALL government employees must enroll in Obamacare.
> It was Obama himself that exempted congress members and their staffs from the law. Obama HIMSELF.
> 
> Obama promised we would see the most transparent administration in history. Instead we are seeing the most corrupt.


This is absolutely the most corrupt government we have ever had.. I, for the life of me can't understand how they get away with everything they do! Look at Benghazi and the IRS for instance. They just keep saying "nothing to see here". and it's get's swept under the rug.. If that was Bush in office, can you ****in imagine at how loud people would be screamin?? There are absolutely no consequences.. It get's more and more corrupt and nothing is done about it.. I am with you on the 50 some odd percent of this country going straight to HELL too!! I just about hope for a massive power outage worldwide just to help clear out the worthless people ruining the planet..

JUst think, in the past 100 years how much we have damaged this planet. Especially Asia. They don't give a flying shit about anything at all! They will wipe out an entire species for a little soup..


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I will tell you what really gets me. Is that the politicians want us to get bummercare but they are excluding themselves.. What a crock of shit!!


Indeed congress get's there own version of obamacare where everything they want they get! lol Some day I want to be a congressmen for the healthcare! haha..

it's all political theater although when the us does go bankrupt I don't see how SHTF would not happen I mean there is just so much S*** how the hell can you have that much crap and it not hit the fan! it's theoretical impossible! :shock:

I just wish I had the funds to buy a nice 30-80 acres plot of land just outside of town, park two used trailer homes, dig a well and septic tank, build myself a nice garage/shed, buy about 5 shipping containers and sink them underground, and build the prep of my dreams that is 100% solar and wind powered! Sure would be a wonderful weekend and vacation home. I guess because I can't right now might explain why I'm always to angry all the time haha..

I think it's just all Russian roulette or a game of chicken gone wrong, trying to drum up enough anger and getting the other side to cave in 1st. Our military is just way to huge for us to afford to write them checks so often lol Just like many of you are in favor of cutting government jobs (so am I!) some of those government jobs that need to be cut is the troops bring them home get them off the government payroll and let them get jobs here at home.

I wonder if people stopped enlisting so much if they would have a draft again lol I doubt it I think were just seeing the eveolution of war such as in syria you go against us were just gonna throw some bombs on ya and call it a day!

but in all seriousness the thought of troops going more than a month without paychecks is pretty scary because for all the dirty work the us makes them do to expect them to go without pay um.... perhaps it is what we need as a nation so we can reset our military back to a fraction of it's existing size... but still they have already made so many promises I think there would be a lot of damage and wrong doing... I honestly don't think it will come to that but eventually this ship is gonna sink just a matter of when.

Finally correct me if im wrong but wasn't it in Libya or Egypt that the troops rioted against there government because they were not being paid and were not reciving the benefits they were promised? Even the thread of not getting there benefits should be a wake up call.

I mean I can't imagine walking into my place of work and my boss going... um yea... we MIGHT not be paying you next week... but yea go ahead and keep on working just incase... :shock: they treat there troops like garbage and trash imo the backlog of files and handout of benefits promised to them the lack of mental help and healthcare coverage the lack of respect in general yet they keep on keeping on. Our troops deserve better! they deserve 100% of there promised funds and benefits!!!! They deserve not to have to live with the threat of it being taken away!!! Another reason why I support a smaller military so we can actually live up to there expectations that they were promised!

I still cringe at the sight of a "support our troops" bumper sticker. I mean really? buying the 4.99 sticker and slapping it on your car WTF does that do to support them?


----------

